# The office tantrum.



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut9BB1hqEys&feature=related

I have been watching these for the past 30 minutes. I am finding these to be quite funny. However if working in an office can cause this much stress, I don't want an office job.

Oh and I bet some of you on the forum have wanted to do some of things these office workers do to their computer, to your own!


----------

